# Slingshot world Cup - Italy 2018 - Gualdo Tadino PG



## Martenace (Apr 16, 2012)

In Italy in the 21/22/23/24 June 2018 there si the first slingshot world Cup -- for all lovers of slingshot - more information http://m.slingshot-world-cup.webnode.it/


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks like something worth saving up for.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Could you add the target link here Marco?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I would love to go.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Here is the target. Very challenging.
http://files.slingshot-world-cup.webnode.it/200000138-386d13a607/Slingshot-World-Cup-Official-Target-Italy-2018-BWR1.pdf


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

That is standard 8.5x11 right?


----------

